# New Cobalt Blue Hutch with Tombstone Slugplate.



## hemihampton (Mar 8, 2021)

Picked up this Super Rare Gem Recently. Only the 3rd one I ever seen in past 10+ years.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Gorgeous


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 9, 2021)

That is a very beautiful addition! Wow it is perfect too.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Drool worthy bottle Leon! Color! tombstone slugplate! IT's a Hutch! Wow!
Nice Add!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Glass is so sexy. Centerfold material no doubt!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here is a nice Norris cobalt blob I was watching. I thought it was a little high so did not bid but it is a beautiful bottle I remembered the Norris name. Thought I would add.
ROBBYBOBBY64 https://www.ebay.com/itm/265054853629


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2021)

Dang it... I just popped my eyeballs back into their sockets and now I've got to do it again...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Dang it... I just popped my eyeballs back into their sockets and now I've got to do it again...


I really must stop, that's the third time this week! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Mar 9, 2021)

I could drink 12 of those right now! Beautiful.


----------



## A2TED (Mar 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Picked up this Super Rare Gem Recently. Only the 3rd one I ever seen in past 10+ years.View attachment 220781



Dug 15 of those out of a brick liner last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2021)

A2TED said:


> Dug 15 of those out of a brick liner last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL, Funny, you only been collecting & digging for a year & I've dug with you all year. And know you never dug a Privy or any brickliner you whole life. Plus, out of the 100 Privy's I've dug past 10 Years in Michigan I don't remember any of them being Bricklined.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a nice Norris cobalt blob I was watching. I thought it was a little high so did not bid but it is a beautiful bottle I remembered the Norris name. Thought I would add.
> ROBBYBOBBY64 https://www.ebay.com/itm/265054853629




Robby, I tried to snipe that one at last minute but got outsniped. Didn't want to bid any higher because I already had it & a few other variations of it but that one was cleaner then mine.


----------



## A2TED (Mar 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> LOL, Funny, you only been collecting & digging for a year & I've dug with you all year. And know you never dug a Privy or any brickliner you whole life. Plus, out of the 100 Privy's I've dug past 10 Years in Michigan I don't remember any of them being Bricklined.



A good chirp never hurt anybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2021)

The Tombstone Norris Hutch found a good home with about 14 other Norris Cobalt Blue Friends & Hundreds of other Michigan Hutch's.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 9, 2021)

Hemihampton,  I always envy your collection and I am never disappointed when you post pictures of your collection.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Robby, I tried to snipe that one at last minute but got outsniped. Didn't want to bid any higher because I already had it & a few other variations of it but that one was cleaner then mine.


I was wonder if you were one of the bidders. Whenever i see any nice Detroit bottles i will shoot you a PM. Beautiful bottle none the less.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow-Wee! That's a lot of cobalt brother. Always been drawn to Battlecreek Mich. I just like the name for some reason. You are definitely the Motor City bottle collecting madman. First name Hemi, last name Hampton... thank you Mr. Hampton. That's an amazing collection. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Glass is so sexy. Centerfold material no doubt!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Absolutely bottle porn.   Even for non-hutch collectors.

Jim G


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Hemi, How about that P. Wolf on ebay? Man that bottle is sexy bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

That P Wolf on ebay is mine. I got 2 of them. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That P Wolf on ebay is mine. I got 2 of them. LEON.View attachment 220992




O my. That one on the right is even sexier!! Can I see pictures of the darker one?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> O my. That one on the right is even sexier!! Can I see pictures of the darker one?




Possibly, for a fee.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Possibly, for a fee.


Priceless?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Possibly, for a fee.



I will call your 900 bottle porn hotline. @1.99 a minute? You can talk me through the embossing.?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

The rate has been upped to $9.99 a minute.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The rate has been upped to $9.99 a minute.



Darn inflation. But its looks worth it


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2021)

Damn Feebay Greedbay. ends up after Selling the Wolf Bottle it looks like ebay is upto now charging almost 20%. When I first got on ebay way back in 1999 they only charged you more like 4%. Now they wanta charge you 5 times as much. Scammers.


----------



## Cheryl_CA (May 13, 2021)

Really Gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 14, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> O my. That one on the right is even sexier!! Can I see pictures of the darker one?



those are just gorgeous! We do have the same tastes in bottles. My #1 favorites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

